# Yellow R34 GTR Vspec



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

My new ride that I've been working on for over a year.

I sold my white R33 to get into this one.

I bought all the CF stuff and some other parts while I was in Japan for the TAS 2007 show where I bumped into some of the GTROC guys from the UK.

Here's a peek at Sports Compact Car magazine annual "Ultimate Street Car Challenge" 2007. 

I put my best foot forward to represent the US Skyline owners with only about a week's notice.

Look for the Sports Compact Car magazine Nov.-Dec. 07 issue.

http://knfilters.com/news/news.aspx?ID=929

Nitto NT01s are awesome. I came with NT01s that had already seen a track day and they held up superbly during the challenge. 

BTW - 2530s rock! I love the setup with headwork, mid-size cams, and perfect tuning by my builder Aki Fuchigami.


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

pretty cool man. congrats on that stuff.


----------



## Justin Hurley (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Car looks good, well done on the purchase

Which carbon bits did you buy? Are the side skirts carbon?


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks. Glad to see a fellow a Nissan fan.


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Nice work , not normally a fan of yellow cars but this one looks great!


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

r33 v-spec said:


> Car looks good, well done on the purchase
> 
> Which carbon bits did you buy? Are the side skirts carbon?


Thanks.

We stopped in Garage Saurus and Hayashisan was there as well as his white R34 with all the CF bits.

I fell in love and handed over my check book.

Its CF front diffuser, side steps, trunk lid and rear spats.


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

sparks said:


> Nice work , not normally a fan of yellow cars but this one looks great!


Thank you. I know, yellow is hard to love.


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

very sick man...is your R34 road legal too? Your living my dream!


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

cool man...

SCC talked to me about doing the shootout.. but im on east coast.. so wasnt very interested in going cross contry....

hope you represented well!!


nice car... now take all those stickers off it...


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

JDM - thanks man. its is legal. 

King - lol, i'm not big on stickers either....mandatory stuff. Some guy drove his car from N.C., another from WA.


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

As I said on FA (Username GTR650), car looks amazing man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm not usually a fan of yellow either, but that really looks the part.

Wheels really suit it, and the engine bay looks great too:thumbsup:


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

That is simply stunning fella.


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks awesome.

Personally I like yellow cars with carbon bits, match nicely.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

sexy engine bay


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

Best move!
Great looking!
Love the color!
What is your engine specs?!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Very nice! Time to change your avatar, maybe? 

/P


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

legalr33 said:


> JDM - thanks man. its is legal.



How's it legal, is it an old Motorex car?

Looks very Japaneseeeee...:runaway:


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow, I'm overwelmed be all the compliments. Thank you very much.

It makes all the sweat, $$$ and tears worth it reading all of your posts.

Here are the major mods:

HKS 2530s w/ heavy duty actuators
PowerFC
Head ported and polished
Tomei gaskets, timing belt, procams and valvetrain
Port matched intake/exhaust manifolds
Tomei elbows
Apexi cam gears
Koyo aluminum radiator
720 denso injectors
NGK racing #9 spark plugs
ARC catch can
JUN oil pump
N1 water pump
HKS dp
ARC Ti dp-back exhaust
HKS TypeR i/c
Mine's Dynamic Esta Pro 10k/10k coilovers
Apexi intank fuel pump
Apexi intakes w/ 80mm MAFs
Cusco front/rear arms
Nismo front/rear sway bars
Endless 6-pot fronts
Takata Harnesses
Exedy twin plate
Setrab 25 row oil cooler w/ custom ducting
Garage Saurus CF front diffuser, side steps, rear spats, trunk lid
Volk TE37 18x9.5 zero offset
Nitto NT01 275/35/18


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Engine looks really hot man I can't wait to grab the mag when its out!


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

legalr33 said:


> King - lol, i'm not big on stickers either....mandatory stuff. Some guy drove his car from N.C., another from WA.



im def not scared of a road trip.. already did onelap this year tho.. 6k miles in 10 days...

so im done with far off places.. unless it involves a PLANE!!....


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks Nismo!


----------



## Fujiyama (Feb 5, 2007)

amazing car man..congrats:bowdown1:


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

Your GT-R needs To be in Play Station games!...:chuckle: 
I think your rims are the onley thing you've inherit from your X R33 GT-R.
Thanx for the info. Man, Thats what I'am looking forword to do with my Godzilla!


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

bazooqa said:


> Your GT-R needs To be in Play Station games!...:chuckle:
> I think your rims are the onley thing you've inherit from your X R33 GT-R.
> Thanx for the info. Man, Thats what I'am looking forword to do with my Godzilla!


LOL. Yeah, I sold the R33 but had to keep the TE37s.

Thanks. 

Its been a money pit for sure. 

But hearing compliments make it not so bad at all.

Good luck and keep us posted on your build.


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Fujiyama said:


> amazing car man..congrats:bowdown1:


Thank you.

Nice. You have a R33 and FD?

Pretty sick.

I'm surprised how many US guys are on this board.


----------



## Fujiyama (Feb 5, 2007)

legalr33 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Nice. You have a R33 and FD?
> 
> ...


yeah I have both cars, but I am putting one of the cars up for sale. I just posted pix of my skyline a few days ago
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/81486-3-photographers-1-modified-r33-gtr.html

but it is nothing compared to yours. And you track your car which is even better:bowdown1:


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

You take awesome pictures!

Car looks hella clean too.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

psd1 said:


> How's it legal, is it an old Motorex car?
> 
> Looks very Japaneseeeee...:runaway:



Once again please...opcorn:


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Yes.

I would only hope that it looks very Japanese and not very German. LOL!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

legalr33 said:


> Yes.
> 
> I would only hope that it looks very Japanese and not very German. LOL!


So, how many legal R34's are there then, last I heard 12-14?

Actually I meant very Japa-neeeZeee...with the stickers and all...


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Sounds about right.

Stickers were mandatory for the magazine photoshoot. Given by sponsors.

Usually the car has no stickers.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

looking good Jacko! We gotta meet up at [email protected] again soon.
jay


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Sup brutha!

Thank you.

We should. Call me the next time you're going and I'll do the same.

Love your engine bay. I can eat breakfast off it.


----------



## Fujiyama (Feb 5, 2007)

legalr33 said:


> Sounds about right.
> 
> Stickers were mandatory for the magazine photoshoot. Given by sponsors.
> 
> Usually the car has no stickers.


Jeez thats its?
wow so motorex only did 12-14 r34's

So what is the value range of a motorex r34? 90-100k?


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

wow looks cool R34 mate 

I like yellow R34 with carbon

just keep up


----------

